# Están corriendo



## bondia

Bon dia a tothom
Vull dir en català "están corriendo por el cielo". El contexte es parlar d'uns gossos que s'han mort i han anat al cel dels animals i son feliços.
Em sap greu si sona una mica "cursi", pero es aixís. 
No tinc gens clar com dir "corriendo". 
Gràcies!


----------



## ernest_

Pots dir *volten pel cel *o *corren pel cel*.


----------



## bondia

ernest_ said:


> Pots dir *volten pel cel *o *corren pel cel*.


 
Moltes gràcies, ernest.
Salut


----------



## Peano

En català també es pot dir _*estan corrent pel cel*_. 

Ara bé, potser en català balear l'article varia (_estan corrent __*per es*_ _cel_?)


----------



## bondia

Peano said:


> En català també es pot dir _*estan corrent pel cel*_.
> 
> Ara bé, potser en català balear l'article varia (_estan corrent __*per es*_ _cel_?)



Si, a les illes seria "es" cel.
Gràcies per la teva resposta
Salut


----------



## espita

Tal vegada és un poc tard, però només volia puntualitzar que, en aquest cas, en balear no seria "es cel" sinó "corren pel cel": és un dels casos en què s'utilitza l'article literari perquè es fa referència a qualque cosa important (el cel, la mar, etc.).


----------



## Peano

Gràcies, espita. Jo desconeixia aquesta diferència que comentes.


----------



## bondia

Peano said:


> Gràcies, espita. Jo desconeixia aquesta diferència que comentes.



Visc a les illes, pero parlo català de Catalunya. Crec que els meus amics balears diuen "es" cel, pero escriuen "el". 
Potser ens desviem una mica del tema original.. Perdoneu (i corregiu) les meves faltes
Gràcies, Peano i espita.


----------

